# Long distance calling from the world's oddest places



## ballz (8 Nov 2015)

Good day all,

Wasn't sure where to post this but this seems as appropriate as any, and my search was drowned out by the recruiting threads about calling cards and such.

I have never used a calling card before. I am curious if anybody has any experience on using them during deployments to the middle east and such. My biggest two questions are... 

1. Does anyone know where I could buy some in Canada so I could have enough brought with me to last a few months, instead of trying to buy them after already deployed...

2. Do these things work with cell phones? Aka can I use it to call my girlfriend's cell phone, or do I need to call her house phone?

Thank you


----------



## SeaKingTacco (8 Nov 2015)

ballz said:
			
		

> Good day all,
> 
> Wasn't sure where to post this but this seems as appropriate as any, and my search was drowned out by the recruiting threads about calling cards and such.
> 
> ...



It is way cheaper and easier to buy phone cards after deploying. No matter how third, fourth, or fifth world the country, phone cards and burner cellphones are ubiquitous. At least in my experience.

You can phone any other phone on the planet.

Remember opsec. Basically expect that your conversation is of interest to someone.


----------

